# booby wild an unvalidated claims so far



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

6 ft....305....with abs.....super strong....baddest fighter on the planet....done it all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

Ill pm you my name and you can search me on the web....Im on like 10 MMA websites....MY only MMA loss was to undefeated strike force heavyweight Chad Griggs the same guy who beat the shit out of WWE wrestler and MMA fighter Bob Lashley...He sent Lashley to the ER and retired him...Ive been fighting all my life and retired at 38 but still train MMA 5 times a week


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

so funny...you keep calling me talk...but that's all you've done since you've been here
Mother fucka i live in Oklahoma where you live?...Lets hook up you alpha male wanna be!...Ill rag doll your bitch ass!..................pm exchange....lol at the threat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2013)

305....abs....steroid free


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

Ive already proven you wrong twice with my pic when you said i wasnt big and that i was fatter then you, and you still talk shit, and your still a habitual liar....You critisize everyone and your a fat weak flabby slob even after doing cycles...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

your in the dark pic doesn't prove crap...you say its 6 years old...post something valid....hold up paper saying kos sucks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

def 305


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

You see the habitual liar lies all the time...I stated that i was only 280 in that pic when i posted it...Even when i was that small im way bigger and harder then your fat soft sloppy ass.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2013)

Christ guys wtf does it matter..


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> You see the habitual liar lies all the time...I stated that i was only 280 in that pic when i posted it..._*Even when i was that small im way bigger and harder then your fat soft sloppy ass*_.


Nah, you look pretty fluffy too. Don't give yourself too much credit, mouth.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Christ guys wtf does it matter..




mad smack talking to pass idle time, why else?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> mad smack talking to pass idle time, why else?



Jesus I guess. 
I'd think people have something better to do with their time.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

well, Im reading it so I'm no better

plus I have not much to do for work lately....seems to be a theme


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Live the let go life guys!*


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well, Im reading it so I'm no better
> 
> plus I have not much to do for work lately....seems to be a theme



Haha ya i guess me too lol.. But still it's the principal ha


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2013)

Who's the common denominator?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby is a fat short guy that has no recent pics except for one old one with him fully clothed.


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> def 305



Greg Valentino?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby looks out of shape in his in shape 5 year old picture. Being a fat dude that's goes to the gym and hangs out with in shape guys still makes you a fat ass. Sorry booby.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought the 6' 305 was describing sheriV at first.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

why is his only pic 6 years old?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)

At least he lifts unlike most on IM.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like he lifts heavy pizza's and beers 7 days a week.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Looks like he lifts heavy pizza's and beers 7 days a week.



Isn't that what you do when off cycle?


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Isn't that what you do when off cycle?



Yes. Lets see pics of heavyiron 2 months from now.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ill pm you my name and you can search me on the web....Im on like 10 MMA websites....MY only MMA loss was to undefeated strike force heavyweight Chad Griggs the same guy who beat the shit out of WWE wrestler and MMA fighter Bob Lashley...He sent Lashley to the ER and retired him...Ive been fighting all my life and retired at 38 but still train MMA 5 times a week



ive checked all the fighters griggs fought and didnt see our booby aka big delicious..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> Isn't that what you do when off cycle?





bigmoe65 said:


> Yes. Lets see pics of heavyiron 2 months from now.



Let's see your pics guys!


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm fat, bloated, pale, and puny..


I heard suicide aids with fat loss


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Let's see your pics guys!



I'll be the first to tell you got me.  You're bad ass when on cycle.


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Let's see your pics guys!



Thats not the point.  Or was it?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I thought =)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought =)



isn't that weird?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

his name is danny mainus..listen to the commentator


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

190lbs?


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ive checked all the fighters griggs fought and didnt see our booby aka big delicious..


This is complete bullshit!...You dont even know my name...And im on Chad griggs highlite reel on his website...I took such a beating he used clips of our fight on his highlite real...Im the guy in the black shorts and black and white short sleeve body armor grappling shirt...What have you ever done in your life?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

you wore a shirt during a fight?


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Booby looks out of shape in his in shape 5 year old picture. Being a fat dude that's goes to the gym and hangs out with in shape guys still makes you a fat ass. Sorry booby.


280lbs and solid muscle is out of shape?...Why is it always little dudes that hate most?


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you wore a shirt during a fight?


Yes grappling/wrestling is my strongest part of my fight game...Its soaks up sweat and allows me to control guys without slipping around.


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

Why so much hate from people on this forum?  A man gets big and muscular far above the majority of the male population without gear, accomplishes things in wrestling/MMA/ and weightlifting and everybody who hasnt done jack shit in life even after tons of gear wants to question/critisize/ and on a man...Silly sheeple.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

booby said:


> this is complete bullshit!...you dont even know my name...and im on chad griggs highlite reel on his website...*i took such a beating he used clips of our fight on his highlite real*...im the guy in the black shorts and black and white short sleeve body armor grappling shirt...*what have you ever done in your life?*



lmao


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

John marsh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> 280lbs and solid muscle is out of shape?...Why is it always little dudes that hate most?



Subbed for real pics. If you're the real deal I will ban KOS


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

good luck with that


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao


It may be funny to you but im proud to know i took a undefeated strikeforce heavyweight who sent bob lashley out on a stretcher and UFC veterans best shots and never even thought about quitting...I have tested myself and passed with flying colors as a man and a competitor in combat sports....What have you ever done?


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for real pics. If you're the real deal I will ban KOS


What do i have to do?....Can i post videos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

Lashley faced Chad Griggs at Strikeforce: Houston on August 21, 2010.[SUP][66][/SUP] Lashley came out shooting the takedown, and ground and pounding. Lashley dominated at first but Griggs caught him with a series of uppercuts on one of the takedowns in the first round, opening a gash under the left corner of Lashley's left eye and Lashely had trouble keeping Griggs from striking him even though he had dominate control over him on the ground but Griggs was still finding openings on the bottom. Lashley was able to continue in the second round, continuing takedowns and ground and pound. Lashley eventually passed to mount halfway through the second round and unloaded many good punches on Griggs while maintaining control. Referee Jon Schorle then asked the fight to be stood up due to inactivity, even though Lashley was in full mount at the time, Lashley then complained to the referee about the cut under his eye. Referee Jon Schorle then asked the ringside doctor with 33 seconds left in the second round to inspect the cut with Lashley deciding to continue fighting, this created some controversy as referee Jon Schorle did not put the fight back in mount where it was originally stopped. Griggs then sprawled out of a desperate takedown by Lashley near the end of round two and hammer-fisted the eye of Lashley's that was already cut until the round ended. A ring doctor then stopped the fight, resulting in Lashley losing at the end of the second round by TKO. Backstage after the fight, Lashley was taken off on a stretcher due to dehydration.[SUP][67][/SUP][SUP][68][/SUP] Following the fight it was discovered that Lashley was suffering from mono and was subsequently unable to train for four months.[SUP][69] CLEARLY SAYS HE WAS SUFFERING FROM DEHYDRATION AND MONO....UNABLE TO TRAIN FOR MONTHS...DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING?[/SUP]


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

*Professional record breakdown*[show] *14 matches**11 wins**3 losses**By knockout*90*By submission*23*By decision*00

Res.RecordOpponentMethodEventDateRoundTimeLocationNotesLoss11?3

 Cyrille Diabat?Submission (rear naked choke)UFC 15402012-11-17November 17, 201212:24Montreal, Quebec, CanadaLight Heavyweight debutLoss11?2

 Travis BrowneSubmission (arm-triangle choke)UFC 14502012-04-21April 21, 201212:29Atlanta, Georgia, United StatesWin11?1

 Valentijn OvereemSubmission (punches)Strikeforce: Overeem vs. Werdum02011-06-18June 18, 201112:08Dallas, Texas, United StatesStrikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix Reserve BoutWin10?1

 Gian VillanteTKO (punches)Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Silva02011-02-12February 12, 201112:49East Rutherford, New Jersey, United StatesStrikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix Reserve BoutWin9?1

 Bobby LashleyTKO (stoppage)Strikeforce: Houston02010-08-21August 21, 201025:00Houston, Texas, United StatesWin8?1

 Jon AlexanderKO (elbows)USF: Rumble in Wyoming02009-04-25April 25, 200911:13Casper, Wyoming, United StatesWin7?1

 Eric GarciaTKO (punches)All Power Combat 102007-11-17November 17, 200711:02Arizona, United StatesWin6?1

 Steve SayeghTKO (punches)Rage in the Cage 10102007-10-06October 6, 200712:28Fountain Hills, Arizona, United StatesLoss5?1

 Shane OttSubmission (kimura)IFL: Connecticut02007-04-13April 13, 200711:09Uncasville, Connecticut, United StatesWin5?0

 John MarshTKO (punches)IFL: Houston02007-02-02February 2, 200732:32Houston, Texas, United StatesWin4?0

 Tony MendozaTKO (punches)WFC: Rumble in the Rockies02006-09-02September 2, 200612:41Loveland, Colorado, United StatesWin3?0

 Johnathan TsosieSubmission (punches)Rage in the Cage 8202006-05-26May 26, 200610:43Tucson, Arizona, United StatesWin2?0

 Homer MooreTKO (punches)Rage in the Cage 8102006-04-29April 29, 200630:30Mesa, Arizona, United StatesWin1?0

 Johnathan TsosieTKO (punches)Total Fighting Alliance 102005-12-10December 10, 200510:18Campo, California, United States
[h=2]WHICH IS YOU?[/h]


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lashley faced Chad Griggs at Strikeforce: Houston on August 21, 2010.[SUP][66][/SUP] Lashley came out shooting the takedown, and ground and pounding. Lashley dominated at first but Griggs caught him with a series of uppercuts on one of the takedowns in the first round, opening a gash under the left corner of Lashley's left eye and Lashely had trouble keeping Griggs from striking him even though he had dominate control over him on the ground but Griggs was still finding openings on the bottom. Lashley was able to continue in the second round, continuing takedowns and ground and pound. Lashley eventually passed to mount halfway through the second round and unloaded many good punches on Griggs while maintaining control. Referee Jon Schorle then asked the fight to be stood up due to inactivity, even though Lashley was in full mount at the time, Lashley then complained to the referee about the cut under his eye. Referee Jon Schorle then asked the ringside doctor with 33 seconds left in the second round to inspect the cut with Lashley deciding to continue fighting, this created some controversy as referee Jon Schorle did not put the fight back in mount where it was originally stopped. Griggs then sprawled out of a desperate takedown by Lashley near the end of round two and hammer-fisted the eye of Lashley's that was already cut until the round ended. A ring doctor then stopped the fight, resulting in Lashley losing at the end of the second round by TKO. Backstage after the fight, Lashley was taken off on a stretcher due to dehydration.[SUP][67][/SUP][SUP][68][/SUP] Following the fight it was discovered that Lashley was suffering from mono and was subsequently unable to train for four months.[SUP][69] CLEARLY SAYS HE WAS SUFFERING FROM DEHYDRATION AND MONO....UNABLE TO TRAIN FOR MONTHS...DO YOU KNOW ANYTHING?[/SUP]


Your a tool and thisn show how little you know about the fight game...Alot of guys make up excuses for losing...Tito Ortiz was a perfect example he cried after every loss about how he didnt have a full fight camp or was injured ...lol.....Bottom line is we all fought injured or not at 100% health before but most real men dont make excuse for losing they just learn from their loss and improve as a fighter...Bob Lashley retired and never fought again!...Must of been very dehyDrated...LMFAO!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> It may be funny to you but im proud to know i took a undefeated strikeforce heavyweight who sent bob lashley out on a stretcher and UFC veterans best shots and never even thought about quitting...I have tested myself and passed with flying colors as a man and a competitor in combat sports....What have you ever done?



lol at ''achievement'' rolling around in the cage with bunch of half naked men..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

booby said:


> your a tool and thisn show how little you know about the fight game...alot of guys make up excuses for losing...tito ortiz was a perfect example he cried after every loss about how he didnt have a full fight camp or was injured ...lol.....bottom line is we all fought injured or not at 100% health before but most real men dont make excuse for losing they just learn from their loss and improve as a fighter...bob lashley retired and never fought again!...must of been very dehydrated...lmfao!



bobby lashley has won 2 out of 3 since then genius....GRIGGS DID NOT KNOCK HIM OUT....TKO BY EXHAUSTION


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol at ''achievement'' rolling around in the cage with bunch of half naked men..


I tested my heart will and skills angainst world class fighters...What have you ever done?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

booby said:


> i tested my heart will and skills angainst world class fighters...what have you ever done?



prove it then


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

is this leading up to cock pics from all the major players in this thread?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> I tested my heart will and skills angainst world class fighters...What have you ever done?



haha you've spent few minutes of your life on the ground with your face up another man's balls..nothing more,nothing less son


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bobby lashley has won 2 out of 3 since then genius....GRIGGS DID NOT KNOCK HIM OUT....TKO BY EXHAUSTION


I was there at the fight when lashley was on his hands and knees taking punches to the skull and quit like a bitch!....After the fight they made up all kinds of bullshit excuses to keep there meal ticket because lashley was a high profile wwe wrestler who sold tickets to fights.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

griffith said:


> is this leading up to cock pics from all the major players in this thread?


i dont think so....i clearly am right....he is wrong and dumb and dishonest


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

booby said:


> i was there at the fight when lashley was on his hands and knees taking punches to the skull and quit like a bitch!....after the fight they made up all kinds of bullshit excuses to keep there meal ticket because lashley was a high profile wwe wrestler who sold tickets to fights.



you said he was retired...hes not....probly wrong about it all...you are obviously stupid


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> haha you've spent few minutes of your life on the ground with your face up another man's balls..nothing more,nothing less son


Typicle response from someone who never fought MMA...What have you ever done?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

02010-08-21August 21, 2010.....FIGHT HAPPENED IN 2010...YOU SAID YOU RETIRED IN 2006...LOL.....TELL SOME MORE BS


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2013)

still no proof


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you said he was retired...hes not....probly wrong about it all...you are obviously stupid


Lashley did retire after that fight...If he came out of retirement and fought again i was not aware of it as i only follow the top fighters in MMA in the UFC.....Griggs still beat lashley into quitting and sent him out on a stretcher that night so it doesnt change those facts.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

What ya gonna do when i post the vid and he doesnt go out on a stretcher cause that happened back stage?


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

I fought in the IFA for a while.


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 02010-08-21August 21, 2010.....FIGHT HAPPENED IN 2010...YOU SAID YOU RETIRED IN 2006...LOL.....TELL SOME MORE BS


I fought Griggs in 06 it was my last fight, he went on to do great things in MMA and i have no shame in losing to him,,,,What have you ever done?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

Lashley dominated for 2 rounds and then fell to his illness...and a lucky cut under the eye...he was on top two full rounds....do you know what the internet is you stupid motherfucker


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lashley dominated for 2 rounds and then fell to his illness...and a lucky cut under the eye...he was on top two full rounds....do you know what the internet is you stupid motherfucker


Again you prove your ignorance about the fight game...How is a shot that cuts a man open a lucky shot when every shot thrown is for the intent purpose to hurt cut or ko your opponent?....Many great fighters were dominated in many rounds only to come back with heart and will and courage to still win....Lashley got beat and sent to the er thats the bottom line, he quit he lost and you nand him can make up all the excuses you want it doesnt change those facts!


----------



## Booby (Mar 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Subbed for real pics. If you're the real deal I will ban KOS


Cap give me the details i would love to get this internet bully out of here...Whats the rules?...I dont want to post vids or pics and have you say oh you werent ripped or why is your haqir long in that fight video?...Or any other lame excuse to deny my proof...Let me know...Thanx!


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2013)

Jonathan Tsosie


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2013)

Post a pic now with today's date and fuck you KOS written on it. Until we see this you are labelled a bullshit liar. If you are for real no one will "bully" you mr huge.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2013)

Still no proof of rolling around with a bunch of men....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

lol at this bullshitter


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

Griffith said:


> is this leading up to cock pics from all the major players in this thread?




this is what I was waiting on
this isn't gonna happen?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2013)

Getting kinda sad...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

this guy is easier to wind up than a woman that hasn't seen chocolate in 4 months (last week)


----------



## s2h (Mar 25, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Jesus I guess.
> I'd think people have something better to do with their time.



i masterbate in my spare time..its fun..


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

I should probably get on that.... it'd likely be more productive


----------



## s2h (Mar 25, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why is his only pic 6 years old?



his camera broke..in a 12 man cage match of course...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Post a pic now with today's date and fuck you KOS written on it. Until we see this you are labelled a bullshit liar. If you are for real no one will "bully" you mr huge.



Booby - follow these ^^^ instructions and KOS is gone if you prove to be the real deal


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 25, 2013)

Chad Griggs fought 3 people in 2006 and they all went on to fight at least one more fight in their careers. You said you retired after the fight. Are you sure it was in 2006? Something doesn't add up. Also, the heaviest you can be at heavy weight is 265 lbs but Griggs was a light heavy weight which means you can be 206 lbs tops. Six years ago you say you were 260-280 lbs but you fought a light heavy weight? Not sure bro. We need more proof.


----------



## s2h (Mar 25, 2013)

Booby said:


> Yes grappling/wrestling is my strongest part of my fight game...Its soaks up sweat and allows me to control guys without slipping around.




it allows you to do what??
"allows me to control guys without slipping around".
that sounds pretty gay too me???


----------



## s2h (Mar 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this guy is easier to wind up than a woman that hasn't seen chocolate in 4 months (last week)



wanna see my chocolate balls


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2013)

More SheriV wet t shirt pics in this thread please!!


----------



## s2h (Mar 25, 2013)

Tesla said:


> More SheriV wet t shirt pics in this thread please!!



cowboys suck..just sayin..


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> wanna see my chocolate balls




are they tasty?


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

i fucken absolutely love this place, when i die i want to become the ghost of IM forums...


----------



## Watson (Mar 25, 2013)

hey booby, a guy called azza picked/insulted Sil once, that was followed my more than 12 months of the most brutal anal fisting ive ever seen online, just saying is all....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> cowboys suck..just sayin..



Werd!! I'm a loyal fan though. Gotta suffer with my mah knigg Romo!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Chad Griggs fought 3 people in 2006 and they all went on to fight at least one more fight in their careers. You said you retired after the fight. Are you sure it was in 2006? Something doesn't add up. Also, the heaviest you can be at heavy weight is 265 lbs but Griggs was a light heavy weight which means you can be 206 lbs tops. Six years ago you say you were 260-280 lbs but you fought a light heavy weight? Not sure bro. We need more proof.


your logic is getting in the way of his lies man


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Chad Griggs fought 3 people in 2006 and they all went on to fight at least one more fight in their careers. You said you retired after the fight. Are you sure it was in 2006? Something doesn't add up. Also, the heaviest you can be at heavy weight is 265 lbs but Griggs was a light heavy weight which means you can be 206 lbs tops. Six years ago you say you were 260-280 lbs but you fought a light heavy weight? Not sure bro. We need more proof.


Chad griggs fought at heavyweight most of his career and so did i...I cut weight to make 265...I fought Griggs he beat me like a drum, im not ashamed....It doesnt matter what any critiques say what matters is the man who stood in the cage and gave his all, the critiques will never know victory or defeat because they never tried.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

It doesnt matter if i post a pic haters will still hate...Theyll say why do you have long hair now?...Or they will just make insults...If i post my fight all the cowards who never tasted real combat in their life will laugh and say i took a beating and lost (which i already stated)...I will have revealed my identity and personal info and then ill just have to leave this board which i like...Its a no win situation none of you will be satisfied no matter what i post as evidence...Haters will keep making excuses that its not me or some dumb shit.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

If i post a picture of me and Griggs fighting how do i know you guys wont deny the pic is authentic?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh ya and one more claim you haters will like to laugh at...Im good friends with UFC Legend Randy Couture...He comes to my bar and hangs out with me, and i have pics to...Hate away!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

i believe you Booby, this place is full of a need to validate all things spoken, Griff said he had sex with 6 trannys and no one believed him he lied, it was actually 8, he cant count, to full of dick


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i believe you Booby, this place is full of a need to validate all things spoken, Griff said he had sex with 6 trannys and no one believed him he lied, it was actually 8, he cant count, to full of dick


I actually just sent a pm to cap and im just waiting for his reply...If he can do what i asked i will be posting a entire thread tomarrow with proof pics vids etc...Im a Warrior and a man of my word and all will see.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 26, 2013)

You're a fucking retard and nothing more...


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Rednack said:


> You're a fucking retard and nothing more...



This is just the type of ignorant response that made me think all week why even bother?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> This is just the type of ignorant response that made me think all week why even bother?


Do us all a favor then and don't bother...


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Do us all a favor then and don't bother...


Dont bother posting anymore pics of your 9 month pregnancy...LMAO!


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i believe you Booby, this place is full of a need to validate all things spoken, Griff said he had sex with 6 trannys and no one believed him he lied, it was actually 8, he cant count, to full of dick



9 dipshit and besides protein is protein and it fixed my jew arse cracking when i shit, now those turds just slide out....i did a nice review about it on irondungeon.com.au


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Randy couture is my wifes uncle.  Said he don't know you.  Showed your pic.  He said your fat


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Griffith said:


> 9 dipshit and besides protein is protein and it fixed my jew arse cracking when i shit, now those turds just slide out....i did a nice review about it on irondungeon.com.au



that confirms alot, thanks for being so honest, you own me at taking dick, you win at eating cum, you win at loosest buthole, 3 first places for you.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> I actually just sent a pm to cap and im just waiting for his reply...If he can do what i asked i will be posting a entire thread tomarrow with proof pics vids etc...Im a Warrior and a man of my word and all will see.



just do it bro, someone has to shut these guys up once and for all.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

still nothing but lip service from blooby


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> are they tasty?



It was a visually related question...but they are tasty...or I would assume..as in I don't taste them...as that would be self-ghey..


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> It doesnt matter if i post a pic haters will still hate...Theyll say why do you have long hair now?...Or they will just make insults...If i post my fight all the cowards who never tasted real combat in their life will laugh and say i took a beating and lost (which i already stated)...I will have revealed my identity and personal info and then ill just have to leave this board which i like...Its a no win situation none of you will be satisfied no matter what i post as evidence...Haters will keep making excuses that its not me or some dumb shit.




Nice "out" post...BTW "real combat" includes weapons,IED's,jihad and lots of unsavory death..not you getting your ass kicked in Neverland...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

big delicious is melting faster than azza in toys store


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't see why...he knows he is bullshit....we know he is bullshit....im 305 with abs...natty...here is my 6 year old pic where im not


----------



## freddym (Mar 26, 2013)

killerofsaints
that photo of you reminds me of the hundreds of guys that look like you i see daily.a  big boned normal guy that lifts.. guys like you are a dime a dozen..is there supose to be something special about your physique? am i missing something?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

Im not that guy genius


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

Just looked through Griggs fight records and never saw Booby. This guys a fucken LIAR!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2013)

Nothing worse than a liar...


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

what have you done in your life?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

freddym said:


> killerofsaints
> that photo of you reminds me of the hundreds of guys that look like you i see daily.a  big boned normal guy that lifts.. guys like you are a dime a dozen..is there supose to be something special about your physique? am i missing something?



Oh snap...


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> this guy is easier to wind up than a woman that hasn't seen chocolate in 4 months (last week)



Are you calling me fat!?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

i want everyone to know had a championship fight with Mike Tyson..i can prove it..but i wont..cause i cant prove that i wont prove that i didnt fight and prove it...got it?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

I was 350 solid ripped to the bone fought Liddell and shamrock at the same time but I don't brag or show pictures


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

i fought Klitchko brothers..both at the same time..ive beat them like a drum..but wont post pics because people will start asking ''why do you have permed hair?''..i'm a warrior


----------



## longworthb (Mar 26, 2013)

Lmfao@ how many times this guys said what have you done with your life


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

I know...and not that I'm in this e-fight at all but where does anyone get off saying crap like that? I mean really...its a pretty anonymous thing the internet, to whatever degree one makes of it

how does anyone know they're somehow superior by their accomplishments regardless of what they are? I've done some pretty amazing things in my life but I don't assume another person hasn't.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

I masterbated today... Twice. Second time was kinda a challenge but I forged on through it.  Oh and I'm 168 pounds soaking wet


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

thats all Im sayin


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I masterbated today... Twice. Second time was kinda a challenge but I forged on through it.  Oh and I'm 168 pounds soaking wet



Self-facial?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

what have you done with your life?


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what have you done with your life?



i found waldo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Self-facial?



Shit I'm on a extended blast... I'm lucky if I clear my belly button.  I don't really have much of a chance in the adult film industry.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I know...and not that I'm in this e-fight at all but where does anyone get off saying crap like that? I mean really...its a pretty anonymous thing the internet, to whatever degree one makes of it
> 
> how does anyone know they're somehow superior by their accomplishments regardless of what they are? I've done some pretty amazing things in my life but I don't assume another person hasn't.



Thats why I dilute these threads with nonsense... But I really did have 2 LHJO sessions today.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Just looked through Griggs fight records and never saw Booby. This guys a fucken LIAR!


Your the liar you dont even know my name, and you dont have access to certain MMA events...Thats a fact!


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Your the liar you dont even know my name, and you dont have access to certain MMA events...Thats a fact!


What do you guys need as proof that i fought and got beat on like a drum by Chad Griggs?..Can i just post pics without my name?...I would like to prove my fight claims without giving up my annonimity on this forum since i like it here...I think i desrve to be able to remain a member and protect my identity after proving all you haters wrong.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Your the liar you dont even know my name, and you dont have access to certain MMA events...Thats a fact!


Bro I looked up all his fights none were against a 265 guy. I'm sure you've been whooped by alot of guys but not in UFC. You've been arrogant since day one with nothing to back it up. So move on or post a pic to shut us up. I'm sure at your gym that's filled with "huge" guys one if them will snap a pic of you. Or as said before YOU ARE A FUCKEN LIIIIAAARRR!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> What do you guys need as proof that i fought and got beat on like a drum by Chad Griggs?..Can i just post pics without my name?...I would like to prove my fight claims without giving up my annonimity on this forum since i like it here...I think i desrve to be able to remain a member and protect my identity after proving all you haters wrong.


did he beat you retarded? No one cares about your name you already posted your face a simple google image search can get all your info so post up.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Bro I looked up all his fights none were against a 265 guy. I'm sure you've been whooped by alot of guys but not in UFC. You've been arrogant since day one with nothing to back it up. So move on or post a pic to shut us up. I'm sure at your gym that's filled with "huge" guys one if them will snap a pic of you. Or as said before YOU ARE A FUCKEN LIIIIAAARRR!


I said will you accept a fight pic of me and chad griggs?....Or will you just keep denying my proof of my claims?


----------



## independent (Mar 26, 2013)

Just post a pic already.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just post a pic already.



Please just fucking do it.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

This is for all you haters and fight experts who claimed this fight never happened...I am a man of my word and i can back up any claim i make with proof...Ill start with just this one piece of evidence, i have much more...Ill be expecting those of you who are real men to give me my props, reps, and applologies.  https://www.facebook.com/gino.menac...9329978601.780.100000406035332&type=3&theater


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

link doesn't work


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2013)

Why is this thread -- which is title, "booby wild an unvalidated claims so far" -- not about women with big tits telling people that they're natural?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> link doesn't work


It works fine for me its a facebook page.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

anyway he posted facebook


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

lol Thats not what i posted.   https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9329978601.780.100000406035332&type=3&theater


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

standing up straight on them tbars


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> standing up straight on them tbars


Instead of continuing to hate why dont you post my fight pics?  That you all said i couldnt prove.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

the link really doesn't work man

log OUT of fb, find the link then copy and paste


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

I logged out https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...9329978601.780.100000406035332&type=3&theater   the other link worked because Kos is watching my videos.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

The link doesn't work and if that is your pic you are a joke!! Wtf are you trying to display in that pic?!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> The link doesn't work and if that is your pic you are a joke!! Wtf are you trying to display in that pic?!!!


I didnt post that pic moron, kos did...I have recent pics to post...I posted my fight pic first.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

You haven't posted a damn thing corky! Save the pic and go to go advanced on the bottom right of the screen then add the attachment of you in your glory days. Then post a current pic so we can see what happens when you give up on life.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Why wont it show my fight pic?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

Because its not real bwahahaa!! FAIL!!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

lmao @ fat santa claus..305lbs of ''solid muscle''..this is a joke


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

I have recent pics and Kos has seen my fight pics morons......Here d-lats heres a video of me doing work,ya really looks like a guy who gave up on life...lol...Ill out work you anytime!....   https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=545546828802180&set=vb.100000406035332&type=3&theater


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=545546828802180&set=vb.100000406035332  &type=3&theater[/video]


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

These links don't work just give up I know I'm about to.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Its real Kos has seen my pics and videos.....lol...Lets see if kos is a man and admitts it?...My link obviously works because KOS posted old pics of me right here...lol


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao @ fat santa claus..305lbs of ''solid muscle''..this is a joke


This hairy pile of turd is booby?! Wow I bow down to you bwahahaa id also throw a quarter in a cup and buy you a sandwich.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This hairy pile of turd is booby?! Wow I bow down to you bwahahaa id also throw a quarter in a cup and buy you a sandwich.


Its me at 305....My links are obviously working if kos can see all my albums and post pics...You just continue to hate and i proved my MMA fight with Griggs, ask KOS.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont need any change from you d-lats in a cup....Im a biker a beard doesnt mean im broke...my new Harley costs plenty!


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

This gets worse by the minute...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyway me and sheriv had e sex her body is amazing and she loves my cock.I will e marry her


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> These links don't work just give up I know I'm about to.


Your a moron kos posted my pics it obviously takes you to my facebook pics and vidz.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Kos why dont you post my fight pic?...You obviously can post my pics...Be a real man and post my pics with griggs.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

Your a biker? Or an old has been with a Harley lol!! I know plenty of real "bikers" an they don't go handing out there fucken picture on the Internet and sharing there facebook you fat blob. 305 and sloppy means nothing. If you think your huge you need to quit sitting in your garage revving your hog with the door closed Jesus Christ!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE IN YOUR LIFE?

























































THIS
*


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Your a biker? Or an old has been with a Harley lol!! I know plenty of real "bikers" an they don't go handing out there fucken picture on the Internet and sharing there facebook you fat blob. 305 and sloppy means nothing. If you think your huge you need to quit sitting in your garage revving your hog with the door closed Jesus Christ!


Your post makes no sense...So i cant post my proof because im a biker?...You guys all cried that you wanted proof of my MMA fight with Griggs so i posted it and now im not a biker for doing it?...lol   You couldnt wokout with my warm up weights...Im a 305 lb beast ans i still have recent pics of me with abs...You guys get no more evidence till you all admitt i proved my MMA claim...Kos seen it.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

man...you are easy as hell to crank up


DUDE, this is the interwebs! why do you give a shit?!?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> man...you are easy as hell to crank up
> 
> 
> DUDE, this is the interwebs! why do you give a shit?!?


Im not even riled up...lol...Im laughing over here about the haters being proven wrong about my MMA claim...They all showd their true colors and lack of honor when i did what they asked me to do....I now know this forum is probably fake...lol https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...9329978601.780.100000406035332&type=3&theater


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

lol you fat idiot your links dont work..most of the stuff on your facebook is private so nobody can see them apart from few pictures that are public..kos just like me didnt see shit


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

This is anything goes..they're just fucking with you with any angle they think bothers you

its kind of a theme with all of these kinda of forums it just has a slightly different flavor on any board


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> This is anything goes..they're just fucking with you with any angle they think bothers you
> 
> its kind of a theme with all of these kinda of forums it just has a slightly different flavor on any board


Im mot bothered at all by it....lol...I proved my claim.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

*you fucking idiot stop posting these links!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE IN YOUR LIFE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honest question since all photos posted by SIL. Is the beard a shop job. Cause it's fucking hilarious one way or the other

i could see 3 bills here...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2013)

no, I looked at his last link

its not chopped


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Why are the mods editing my links and telling me i cant post them?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> *you fucking idiot stop posting these links!!!!!!!!*


Why am i breaking a rule?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Why am i breaking a rule?



are you retarded?seriously?...these links do not show anything about your mma..yes,it shows your facebook..but most of the pics,including your mma are PRIVATE!!..WE CANT SEE THEM!!..jesus xst


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> are you retarded?seriously?...these links do not show anything about your mma..yes,it shows your facebook..but most of the pics,including your mma are PRIVATE!!..WE CANT SEE THEM!!..jesus xst


My facebook is not private its set to public because i have nothing to hide.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> My facebook is not private its set to public because i have nothing to hide.



SOME OF THE PICS ARE!!!..seriously you are the dumbest mofo on these shores..its like talking to a wall


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2013)

A 305 lb beast of a wall with a hobo beard


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Aries1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby, which part of the male genitalia do you find most attractive?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

I like that pic of me you guys made with the big beard, but my beard is actually longer then that now...lol...Im a biker and duck dynasty aint got shit on me....lol


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby, have you ever found yourself partially erect whilst subduing a member of the same sex on the mat?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Its me at 305....My links are obviously working if kos can see all my albums and post pics...You just continue to hate and i proved my MMA fight with Griggs, ask KOS.



the links don't work...I got a piece of your name and looked you up on fbook


----------



## s2h (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> My facebook is not private its set to public because i have nothing to hide.



dare i be mr facebook..but i believe your FB can be public and your albums can be private..


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

AAAHH SHIT!  i FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO POST PICS..YES! Haters get ready new thread with my proof coming for the haters...Im a hansome devil without my beard.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

ummmm


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Me and my buddy Randy Couture for the retards who doubted me...He comes to my bar and hangs out with me.....New thread coming...Hold on to you panties you hating bitches!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

he is barely over 200 in fighting shape....you are not bigger than him by much if at all...so 305?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya Kos im not 305  lol....You will hate no matter what proof i post...lol


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good one Booby, you showed these imbeciles, love your vid with 225 for 35 reps, if KOS or SILHUA or Griff can do that, ban my IP address. Shit just got real. I have a Randy Couture t/shirt so i feel like i know him.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

lol at those little short choppy reps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Ya Kos im not 305  lol....You will hate no matter what proof i post...lol



could always take pic on a scale


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Here you go KOS my proof of my MMA fight against Chad Griggs..To all you haters ill be expecting my reps, props, appologies etc....Im a man of my word!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

what are we supposed to see from this photo?


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what are we supposed to see from this photo?


Thats me in the ring fighting griggs his name and my name right on top of the screen....I have no reason to tell tall tales ive done a ton of thingss in my life and can prove them all!


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Kos go burry your head in the ground because youve been OWNED! and im just getting started....BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

if that's yo u on the right....your stance is terrible...left hand is down...chin/head wide open....and you got socks on....old man socks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos go burry your head in the ground because youve been OWNED! and im just getting started....BWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!








....really? look at yourself...in this pic you are wearing the same shirt you were lifting in... want me to donate you a wardrobe?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Geezus KOS let it be, he McOwns you, fail whale.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

azza you are totally irrelevant...your support of him is a handicap


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

Personally i stayed out of this one, but i think Booby has proved at least a big part of what he said. Just saying is all....

reps from me Booby and dont let Azza fool u, hes the biggest retard on here.....


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at those little short choppy reps


Thought those links didnt work you bullshitter! lol.....I did 33 reps with 225 after doing a complete chest workout with 225, 315, 405, for reps!   And im drug free!


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ....really? look at yourself...in this pic you are wearing the same shirt you were lifting in... want me to donate you a wardrobe?


LOL at kos having nothing to say after having his ass wooped on IM by booby, so he uses the bully mentallity to make fun of a guys wardrobe...lol...I own like 20 of these same shirts they were given to me by a fight sponsor of mine years ago...You kos are a loser who got owned...Wonder what your new screen name will be?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 26, 2013)

Griffith said:


> Personally i stayed out of this one, but i think Booby has proved at least a big part of what he said. Just saying is all....
> 
> reps from me Booby and dont let Azza fool u, hes the biggest retard on here.....



after what you have been saying to me, lets see you post something post worthy, show us your abs, do 33 reps with 225, shit do 135 for 25, you have as much endurance as a snail in 100 yard dash


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2013)

Booby said:


> Thought those links didnt work you bullshitter! lol.....I did 33 reps with 225 after doing a complete chest workout with 225, 315, 405, for reps!   And im drug free!



you benched 405 but only recorded the 225 sets...makes sense


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> after what you have been saying to me, lets see you post something post worthy, show us your abs, do 33 reps with 225, shit do 135 for 25, you have as much endurance as a snail in 100 yard dash



so ur taking cred for boobys videos now?

the fuck ive been saying to you about anyone??

man ur a loser!


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

oops shit can be proved azza, the fuck i talk to you about anyone, 

people can even see i dont reply to anything u sent me lmao


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> after what you have been saying to me, lets see you post something post worthy, show us your abs, do 33 reps with 225, shit do 135 for 25, you have as much endurance as a snail in 100 yard dash




azza your endurance only lasts from ur front door to the fucken welfare office

also you have no active membership in any gym in the toowoomba area, nice try telling people u moved faggot


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

still missing the point azza, ur problems are not about what u DONT say, but rather about what you DO say, do you understand this yet? you make wild claims u cannot back up

if captn, sil, kos or anyone was telling us they could bench 750 pounds for 50 reps wed all scream bullshit and ask for proof, BUT HES NOT, you should learn from this.....


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you benched 405 but only recorded the 225 sets...makes sense


I have tons of video and pics to back all my claims...Just get use to being owned by me on here on a regular basis...Your a jealous hater who cant even workout with my warm up weights after using tons of gear...lol...I can do seated presses with more then you bench flabby...lol


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if that's yo u on the right....your stance is terrible...left hand is down...chin/head wide open....and you got socks on....old man socks


Every time you post you make yourself look even dumber...lol....Telling me my stance is not good when im walking in on my opponent..lol...And my foot is taped up because of an injury you stupid fuck..You cant wear socks in a MMA fight...lol...How many MMA fights you been in?...LMAO!...Ive knocked out and submitted more men then youve ever even fought...You internet keyboard tough guy.


----------



## Booby (Mar 26, 2013)

Getting late i need my sleep for tomarrow so i can break some NFL players combine records in the gym like i do regularly...*Yawns*


----------



## Rednack (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> Getting late i need my sleep for tomarrow so i can break some NFL players combine records in the gym like i do regularly...*Yawns*


Still sucking dicks to add to your  jockstrap collection I see...you go boy


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

Griffith said:


> still missing the point azza, ur problems are not about what u DONT say, but rather about what you DO say, do you understand this yet? you make wild claims u cannot back up
> 
> if captn, sil, kos or anyone was telling us they could bench 750 pounds for 50 reps wed all scream bullshit and ask for proof, BUT HES NOT, you should learn from this.....



Why do i have to prove my lifts, the leg press was PB set years ago, like i can do that today, your a fucking fool, Just spoke with Arnold, he said he can bench 405 tonight, same as his PB decades ago, is it ok, or you want a video to validate. Whatever your pb?s are is irrespective of when they were set, doesn?t mean every day is a repeat of the day before. You really do know fuck all about training.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

probly cause you are a liar who doesn't workout....pretty sure Arnold did


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> I have tons of video and pics to back all my claims...Just get use to being owned by me on here on a regular basis...Your a jealous hater who cant even workout with my warm up weights after using tons of gear...lol...I can do seated presses with more then you bench flabby...lol



so why do you only have weak vids....where are the impressive lifts?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 27, 2013)

Wheres 300 with abs?


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at those little short choppy reps



So put your money where your mouth is and make a video doing 225 x 35 even if its with short reps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't really bench much...the last time I did 225 I did it like 20 times and stopped...I don't plan on doing any extreme benching for anyone under any circumstances....I see it as  dangerous and almost always end up with sore shoulders though....in between me and my wife we have like 70 vids posted and probly a thousand pictures...by all means you go first


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

any exercises you do do KOS?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

for chest I do a lot of hs flat incline....flat db presses...dips


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

but you know...coming from you....why even answer a fuking troll


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

i was only asking, i am unsure as to why all the hate, like what have i lied about? What validation do i need to tell you? My pb?s are my pb?s, no one else?s and relevant to me only. So not sure as to why all the fuss.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

the dude claims he is 305 with abs....all natty...as a long time bbing fan....trainer or not....you know its a claim that needs to be backed up


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2013)

hanging with the man


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i was only asking, i am unsure as to why all the hate, like what have i lied about? What validation do i need to tell you? My pb?s are my pb?s, no one else?s and relevant to me only. So not sure as to why all the fuss.



yeah azza, ur the victim lmao


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm sorry booby. You appear to have validated most of your claims. My bad.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

fat santa is worst than a female..so easy to wind up..carry on


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 27, 2013)

I just read 8 pages of this bull shit and I'm mad at myself.. Negs will surely follow.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> Thought those links didnt work you bullshitter! lol.....I did 33 reps with 225 after doing a complete chest workout with 225, 315, 405, for reps!   And im drug free!


Benching a percentage of your body weight isn't a huge accomplishment. Just sayin.  I can bench half my body weight for 50 reps no problem.


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so why do you only have weak vids....where are the impressive lifts?


I have plenty of vidz...I play with weight you couldnt budge...lol


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Benching a percentage of your body weight isn't a huge accomplishment. Just sayin. I can bench half my body weight for 50 reps no problem.


It is after 6 heavy sets of benching with heavy weight...I test my endurance on my last set of every excersise after my heavy workouts...Endurance and stamina is much more important in a fight then benching a ton for 1 rep....Also i can walk in the gym fresh and bang out WAY more reps with 225...Im willing to go head to head with you on bench for reps with any weight of your choice...You pick your weight and post up a video and ill gladly own you like i own kos's flabby ass...lol


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't really bench much...the last time I did 225 I did it like 20 times and stopped...I don't plan on doing any extreme benching for anyone under any circumstances....I see it as dangerous and almost always end up with sore shoulders though


This is exactly why you have no chest, no pec developement...Flat and saggy even with tons of gear...lol...............Also what you call bad reps is propper form for chest developement...Locking out on every rep takes all the tension off the pecs as the triceps take over...Locking out on any pressing movement will kill your elbow joints...The only time i go to total lockout is on a max lift or at powerlifting meets...You are a very ignorant person.


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm sorry booby. You appear to have validated most of your claims. My bad.



Thanx bro im glad to see we atleast have some real solid bros on this forum and not just a bunch of posers who troll around.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> It is after 6 heavy sets of benching with heavy weight...I test my endurance on my last set of every excersise after my heavy workouts...Endurance and stamina is much more important in a fight then benching a ton for 1 rep....Also i can walk in the gym fresh and bang out WAY more reps with 225...Im willing to go head to head with you on bench for reps with any weight of your choice...You pick your weight and post up a video and ill gladly own you like i own kos's flabby ass...lol



OK, lets see how many reps you can do at 75% of your body weight and I'll do the same. 

None of thos 1/4 reps though. Lets see REAL reps.


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> OK, lets see how many reps you can do at 75% of your body weight and I'll do the same.
> 
> None of thos 1/4 reps though. Lets see REAL reps.


LOL at 1/4 reps...I just wasnt locking out...But Since you are fixated on weight percentages lets go bodyweight for reps like real men...I can bench my bodyweight for reps like a boss!...All good reps...Time for the haters to put up or shut the fuck up!...Booby is in this house now and shit just got real!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah that's no good...I gotta be honest, why would you put that up? ^^^^^
for the record I despise t-bar rows anyway but still


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> LMAO


Again you prove your a hater and a habitual liar...You said my links didnt work...lol...And you guys only post my last set of every excersise when im totally spent....I do real things in life you are just a internet troll who hasnt done shit!....Here you go i know you like my catch phrase.."What the fuck have you ever done?"  LMAO!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> Again you prove your a hater and a habitual liar...You said my links didnt work...lol...And you guys only post my last set of every excersise when im totally spent....I do real things in life you are just a internet troll who hasnt done shit!....Here you go i know you like my catch phrase.."*What the fuck have you ever done?*"  LMAO!



I once did an ounce of blow in one outing..   GICH


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah that's no good...I gotta be honest, why would you put that up? ^^^^^
> for the record I despise t-bar rows anyway but still


That was after 6 brutal high rep sets...I had a contest with some guys at the gym and we posted it on facebook to see who would quit first...I won like always...I dont ever quit!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

fatso you've bumped your head too many times in fights obviously because you cant seems to comprehend simple things..SOME of your videos and pictures ARE visible but MOST of them remain private and we cant see them!!!...you so dumb you make azza look like phd candidate


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2013)

then why not put up the full reps instead?


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

I have to go meet my UFC veteran buddies for a training session now so ill leave all you posers and trolls alone to play on the internet...LMBIAO!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 27, 2013)

SupaSwole said:


> I once did an ounce of blow in one outing..   GICH


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> then why not put up the full reps instead?


I can and i will...I didnt post these videos the trolls did...I have to go train now.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2013)

Find his pedophile rap sheet!!


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol@ Sil...I can't rep you right now but I will.


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL I already told kos i was in prison and posted about it...I went in when i was 26 and did 4 years...Got strong as a beast in there and got to knock mutha fuckas out for fun....lol...Thats how i got so big without gear.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> LOL I already told kos i was in prison and posted about it...I went in when i was 26 and did 4 years...Got strong as a beast in there and got to knock mutha fuckas out for fun....lol...Thats how i got so big without gear.



oh thats where your lust for wrestling with half naked men comes from..i see


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> This is exactly why you have no chest, no pec developement...Flat and saggy even with tons of gear...lol...............Also what you call bad reps is propper form for chest developement...Locking out on every rep takes all the tension off the pecs as the triceps take over...Locking out on any pressing movement will kill your elbow joints...The only time i go to total lockout is on a max lift or at powerlifting meets...You are a very ignorant person.



it is a scientific fact that full rom is better for strength and muscular development


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

5 ft 11 194 pounds.....you realize I was bigger than you were going into prison as a child right?


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it is a scientific fact that full rom is better for strength and muscular development


LOL Is that why you have no chest developement?...LMAO!


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey heavyiron you up for my bodyweight for reps bench challenge?...Im a gamedog!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> LOL Is that why you have no chest developement?...LMAO!


so post a pic of your chest development


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so post a pic of your chest development


I already have...And i have owned you on here way to many times with proof of my claims that im bored with you now flabby...lol.....I want to own heavyiron now with more proof...Come on heavy im calling you out mouth...Bodyweight for reps bench press...Lets get this going so i can own another hater on here....lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

dude....you have not posted one shirtless pic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> I already have...And i have owned you on here way to many times with proof of my claims that im bored with you now flabby...lol.....I want to own heavyiron now with more proof...Come on heavy im calling you out mouth...Bodyweight for reps bench press...Lets get this going so i can own another hater on here....lol



lol....you cant beat heavy at anything


----------



## Saney (Mar 27, 2013)

I weigh 225lbs (i'm 6ft 3in)

I benched it 13 times today 

I can prolly do more if i wasn't cutting so hard


----------



## Booby (Mar 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> I weigh 225lbs (i'm 6ft 3in)
> 
> I benched it 13 times today
> 
> I can prolly do more if i wasn't cutting so hard


Thats good bro!....I train alot of excersises with my bodyweight for reps its great for ya...I can bench my bodyweight for alot more reps then 13 so im pretty proud of that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> I weigh 225lbs (i'm 6ft 3in)
> 
> I benched it 13 times today
> 
> I can prolly do more if i wasn't cutting so hard


...ive only dropped 15 pounds ....im to a new low....not bad for not trying...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2013)

Booby said:


> I already have...And i have owned you on here way to many times with proof of my claims that im bored with you now flabby...lol.....I want to own heavyiron now with more proof...Come on heavy im calling you out mouth...Bodyweight for reps bench press...Lets get this going so i can own another hater on here....lol



Sounds good. So you are going to bench 300 lbs for reps, your body weight?


----------



## Intense (Mar 27, 2013)

The only things good to come out of this thread are SIL chops, and detective work.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2013)

This fat slop pocket says he's 14% bf bwahahaha!!!!!!!!!! I haven't laughed this hard since I saw his stupid ass beard!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This fat slop pocket says he's 14% bf bwahahaha!!!!!!!!!! I haven't laughed this hard since I saw his s*tupid ass beard*!!!


That was a beard? I thought a possum was nesting under his chin


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

I can see where all this is heading, Sil, KOS and others wont have time for me.

Good Job

I am rooting for my Lumberjack buddy Booby to wipe the floor of all you mofo?s, and once done, i will back to my prime and training like a possessed bitch and it will be my turn to take whats left and use them as my own personal piss mops

that is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2013)

Azza is getting ignored and feeling left out!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2013)

Azza is Boobys gunt scrubber


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Azza is getting ignored and feeling left out!



No, its just good that those that i have occupied the mind space of have migrated to a new mutant, and the mutant bites back hard and has validation.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

azza you still will be raped on the daily basis..dont worry


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

i'm pile of shit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I can see where all this is heading, Sil, KOS and others wont have time for me.
> 
> Good Job
> 
> ...



post proof you have ever done what you claim you are going to do....you haven't done it yet...why would you start


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> post proof you have ever done what you claim you are going to do....you haven't done it yet...why would you start



seriously dude what is your problem? Is it your aim in lift just to be a big fat useless cunt who despises anyone who does good or posts something about themselves that you never agree with and make into a statement of false claims, validation and then get owned here over and over and over again, its a broken record, not everything you read will be word, it also wont be a conspiracy theory either. At first i thought you did this because you were competitve, now i just belive you have mommy issues, and you are in the closet about being bi sexual.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

you are a liar and a bullshitter and you wont keep my name out of your piggy mouth...I don't care about your fake ass truces


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

at least that guy lifts...don't curse him with azzas pig face


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2013)

azza is on never ending road to recovery...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

azza is a pile of dog shit


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

why dont you answer the question KOS, let me guess, you have avoidance issues, i bet your one of those guys when an automatic door doesn?t open you look up, press the elevator button continually to make it come faster, keep pressing the button at the intersection to make the lights change. And detail what i have lied about?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

everything


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

here is my biggest lie yet, you are a fat mother fucka, i was going to try and be nice to you after my holiday, but you clearly attack all new ag members and for entertainment value should be sat in the corner so we can throw rocks at, all your good for porky pig, thats all folks


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

lol...more nothing from obese skeleton pig monkey


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

hater


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> I can see where all this is heading, Sil, KOS and others wont have time for me.
> 
> Good Job
> 
> ...



you have been posting since 2007 on half a dozen boards how ur injured, so basically 7 years u cant train more than 2 weeks without making excuses not to train.......i cannot find any period in those 7 years that u are not listing a dozen of more excuses why u cannot train, so when and how are you going to do anything other than lie more and beg for more free stuff u can try sell on other boards?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

Stalker, whats your excuse for reading 6 boards of 7 year's of stuff when there is less than six? You obsessive cum dribbler, i haven?t been sick for 6 years you ignorant peep show mop boy. Apart from the odd flu, the fatigue started about 4-5 years ago and could be job related, over exposure to carbon monoxide might be the main cause as i have 2 former work mates with similar issues as mine with there health and had no probs before the position. i have another mate in the AirForce, his symptoms have been over 10 years, he was a fuel tank sealer and worked in the bonding room at Amberley Air Force Base, no one knew what was wrong with him, he cant work, is on pain killers all the time and his Optical nerves in his eyes are basically dead, he made a few excuses over the years, BECAUSE HE NEVER KNEW WHAT WAS WRONG, bit like working with Asbestos 30 years ago for some, it doesn?t happen over night and is hard to diagnose when it does, silent illness?s are not silent to ones suffering fro them, i mean crucify me for fucking trying. Live in the NOW you ignorant cunt!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

hahahahahahaah...dude sure can spin a web of bullshit


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 27, 2013)

you cant fucking read, try googling anyone with a mystery illness, and then try living with one you. In the real world shit happens, i know of a lady that sneezed so hard she broke a vertabrae in her neck and is now in a wheelchair, i guess you dumb cunts just say what an excuse your in a wheelchair why not just fuckin train and walk.


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Stalker, whats your excuse for reading 6 boards of 7 year's of stuff when there is less than six? You obsessive cum dribbler, i haven?t been sick for 6 years you ignorant peep show mop boy. Apart from the odd flu, the fatigue started about 4-5 years ago and could be job related, over exposure to carbon monoxide might be the main cause as i have 2 former work mates with similar issues as mine with there health and had no probs before the position. i have another mate in the AirForce, his symptoms have been over 10 years, he was a fuel tank sealer and worked in the bonding room at Amberley Air Force Base, no one knew what was wrong with him, he cant work, is on pain killers all the time and his Optical nerves in his eyes are basically dead, he made a few excuses over the years, BECAUSE HE NEVER KNEW WHAT WAS WRONG, bit like working with Asbestos 30 years ago for some, it doesn?t happen over night and is hard to diagnose when it does, silent illness?s are not silent to ones suffering fro them, i mean crucify me for fucking trying. Live in the NOW you ignorant cunt!!



you dont fucken work, from what i can tell u never have because u are posting on boards everywhere at all times of the day? even as far back as 2007 u can post all day, every day of the week, so if u worked even 7 years ago what was the job that let u sit on a pc and post on bodybuilding boards all day? please explain, im fucken curious....?


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2013)

> 29-04-2009, 05:29 PM   #*43* (*permalink*) azza
> Super Member
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2009
> ...



....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2013)

That post above is total true, it was when i was bulking, went from 73.5kg to 94.5kg in 4 months. Sorry to disappoint. I was going to compete as a natty, well that was the aspiration. I was a prolific poster on the dungeon a few years ago, had a good thing going, then it started and slowly whittled at me for a few years. Took some massive work place stress to push it into overdrive. For your info only time i was ever not working since i was 15 was when i was in jail for a couple of months.


----------



## Watson (Mar 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> That post above is total true, it was when i was bulking, went from 73.5kg to 94.5kg in 4 months. Sorry to disappoint. I was going to compete as a natty, well that was the aspiration. I was a prolific poster on the dungeon a few years ago, had a good thing going, then it started and slowly whittled at me for a few years. Took some massive work place stress to push it into overdrive. *For your info the only time i was ever not working was because of having sex with a 11yr old boy got me put in jail for a couple of months*.



wtf....

 i feel sick....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 28, 2013)

Griffith said:


> wtf?.i want to have sex with a mule
> 
> i feel sick?.a male mule




WTF

i feel sick


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> sounds good. So you are going to bench 300 lbs for reps, your body weight?



bump!


----------



## Saney (Mar 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...more nothing from *obese skeleton pig monkey*




lmfao^


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2013)

Booby said:


> LOL I already told kos i was in prison and posted about it...I went in when i was 26 and did 4 years...Got strong as a beast in there and got to knock mutha fuckas out for fun....lol...Thats how i got so big without gear.



It says 1999-2000 as your discharge date; are you that stupid you think we are going to miss that is one year genius?


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 28, 2013)

all this talk about bench press of a % of body weight honestly Booby i have no ill words to say welcome to the forum.. Great pics keep kicking ass in the gym... But being 300lbs and doing 225 isnt to impressive.. Even for 35 reps. I would love to see a 315 rep video....

I think Ironmag should sponsor a bench % contest every one does 75% of their body weight. Video of scale with news paper or some thing to prove the date. Winner gets freebies. Weight has to be rounded up and not down... Perfect form, feet on the ground, ass on bench zero bounce.


----------



## Booby (Mar 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Sounds good. So you are going to bench 300 lbs for reps, your body weight?


We both weigh in at time of bench video and we both bench our bodyweight for as many reps as we can.


----------



## Booby (Mar 28, 2013)

oufinny said:


> It says 1999-2000 as your discharge date; are you that stupid you think we are going to miss that is one year genius?


I went to prison in 1996-2000. i was in another prison from 96-99 then sent to Oklahoma for my other charges, im 44 now...Like i said im a man of my word.


----------



## Booby (Mar 28, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> all this talk about bench press of a % of body weight honestly Booby i have no ill words to say welcome to the forum.. Great pics keep kicking ass in the gym... But being 300lbs and doing 225 isnt to impressive.. Even for 35 reps. I would love to see a 315 rep video....
> 
> I think Ironmag should sponsor a bench % contest every one does 75% of their body weight. Video of scale with news paper or some thing to prove the date. Winner gets freebies. Weight has to be rounded up and not down... Perfect form, feet on the ground, ass on bench zero bounce.


I agree with you i can do 225 for way more reps fresh before a workout...I am willing to go head to head with heayiron in a bodyweight bench press contest for reps...Ive been training that way for years with my bodyweight in many lifts for reps...I love to compete and if heavy gets more reps then me i will congradulate him cause i dont know many guys who can beat my bodyweight for reps record....Im not bragging either i just love competition it only improves me as a man win or lose.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 28, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> all this talk about bench press of a % of body weight honestly Booby i have no ill words to say welcome to the forum.. Great pics keep kicking ass in the gym... But being 300lbs and doing 225 isnt to impressive.. Even for 35 reps. I would love to see a 315 rep video....
> 
> I think Ironmag should sponsor a bench % contest every one does 75% of their body weight. Video of scale with news paper or some thing to prove the date. Winner gets freebies. Weight has to be rounded up and not down... Perfect form, feet on the ground, ass on bench zero bounce.



I didn't see the video. BUT, damn, It's a tough crowd when 35 reps with 225 isn't very impressive! 
I'm not a math genius but isn't 225lbs 75% of 300lbs


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Booby (Mar 28, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I didn't see the video. BUT, damn, It's a tough crowd when 35 reps with 225 isn't very impressive!
> I'm not a math genius but isn't 225lbs 75% of 300lbs


The funny thing is that set was after a heavy bench press workout...I always drop my weight down for a final set to failure with 225 for endurance...You can even hear the guy holding the video camera say to another bro "And this is after he already worked out"......If i told these guys my rep record with 225 fresh before a workout they would scream bullshit! lol


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2013)

Can you leg press 23 plates like me Booby?


----------



## Watson (Mar 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Can you leg press 23 plates like me Booby?



stop itazzau lying mother fucker


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 29, 2013)

what can griff do? so fat he has a Mars Bar still in its wrapper under his jelly roll guts


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 29, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> all this talk about bench press of a % of body weight honestly Booby i have no ill words to say welcome to the forum.. Great pics keep kicking ass in the gym... But being 300lbs and doing 225 isnt to impressive.. Even for 35 reps. I would love to see a 315 rep video....
> 
> I think Ironmag should sponsor a bench % contest every one does 75% of their body weight. Video of scale with news paper or some thing to prove the date. Winner gets freebies. Weight has to be rounded up and not down... Perfect form, feet on the ground, ass on bench zero bounce.


I think 225 lb. for 35 reps is pretty damn good, how many reps for 225LB do pro lineman do at the combine, I think its very close


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 29, 2013)

Brian Schwenke wrapped his combine Saturday among the top offensive linemen performers in the 3 cone drill (T2nd, 7.31), 40-yard dash (T6th, 4.99) and bench press (31 reps of 225 pounds). Schwenke also participated in the broad jump (108.0 inches), vertical jump (26.5 inches) and 20-yard shuttle (4.74).


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 29, 2013)

^^He weighs 300 lbs^^^


----------



## Rednack (Mar 29, 2013)

I weighed 310lbs before I castrated myself...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> I think 225 lb. for 35 reps is pretty damn good, how many reps for 225LB do pro lineman do at the combine, I think its very close



51 is the record....but obviously ther are no strong muscle contractions and squeezes going on...jus a lot of throwing weights around and bouncing shit


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

I do alot of NFL combine strength style lifts for MMA...You want the same explosive power in a fight that NFL players use in football...I dont bounce the bar off my chest ever...I just dont go to full lockout its horrible on the joints...I only lock out on a max lift.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

but you are retired from mma....according to you and your bullshit


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 29, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

at least he gets the weight up but he is basically doing a branch...jumping up and down


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but you are retired from mma....according to you and your bullshit



Iam retired but i still train MMA 4-5 times a week.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> LMAO



yet to Sil do anything  but play with his limp cock


----------



## Watson (Mar 30, 2013)

someone please link azzas dirty rank shit stained asshole flash for booby to see, he really needs to know whos trying to stand beside him......

not taking the piss out of u booby, just u should see it bro!

azza get a job u scab on societies rectum


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> I agree with you i can do 225 for way more reps fresh before a workout...I am willing to go head to head with heayiron in a bodyweight bench press contest for reps...Ive been training that way for years with my bodyweight in many lifts for reps...I love to compete and if heavy gets more reps then me i will congradulate him cause i dont know many guys who can beat my bodyweight for reps record....Im not bragging either i just love competition it only improves me as a man win or lose.


I weighed 223 lbs this AM. Went into the gym to train chest and shoulders today as usual. I did a few working sets on BB Incline presses after some rotator cuff warm ups. I did 36 reps on *BB Incline* at 225lbs which is 100% of my bodyweight. No spotter and did your partial reps with no lock out. 

So a harder excercise with more reps at a higher percentage of body weight. LOL!

 I also have abs and never train for high reps.


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I weighed 223 lbs this AM. Went into the gym to train chest and shoulders today as usual. I did a few working sets on BB Incline presses after some rotator cuff warm ups. I did 36 reps on *BB Incline* at 225lbs which is 100% of my bodyweight. No spotter and did your partial reps with no lock out.
> 
> So a harder excercise with more reps at a higher percentage of body weight. LOL!
> 
> I also have abs and never train for high reps.


Im not sure what your saying here?...So do you accept my challenge of videoing our bodyweight benchpress for reps challenge?...Because i hope i havent been cutting all this water weight for nothing.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

I already beat you brother. 36 reps at 100% of my bodywieght.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

no vid...no proof


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I weighed 223 lbs this AM. Went into the gym to train chest and shoulders today as usual. I did a few working sets on BB Incline presses after some rotator cuff warm ups. I did 36 reps on *BB Incline* at 225lbs which is 100% of my bodyweight. No spotter and did your partial reps with no lock out.
> 
> So a harder excercise with more reps at a higher percentage of body weight. LOL!
> 
> I also have abs and never train for high reps.




I'm gonna need to know what you're doing to warm up rotator cuffs....AND
all feet are fucking hideous...never do that again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

my wifes feet have fingers for toes


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I already beat you brother. 36 reps at 100% of my bodywieght.



Wheres the video?...And i havent even done my bodyweight for reps video yet so how did you already beat me with 36 reps?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> Wheres the video?...And i havent even done my bodyweight for reps video yet so how did you already beat me with 36 reps?


You stated you weigh 300lbs. You won't get 37 reps at your body weight unless you cut off a leg or something.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wifes feet have fingers for toes




my feet do too ...so gross


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You stated you weigh 300lbs. You won't get 37 reps at your body weight unless you cut off a leg or something.


Nice dick tuck heavy...No video?...I wrestled all my life and MMA so i can cut weight very fast and i can do 275-280 for more then 36 reps brother...The longer you wait to post your video the lighter i will get...lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> Nice dick tuck heavy...No video?...I wrestled all my life and MMA so i can cut weight very fast and i can do 275-280 for more then 36 reps brother...The longer you wait to post your video the lighter i will get...lol



You struggled to get 35 partial reps at 225lbs. I'm not worried. LOL!


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> Nice dick tuck heavy...No video?...I wrestled all my life and MMA so i can cut weight very fast and i can do 275-280 for more then 36 reps brother...The longer you wait to post your video the lighter i will get...lol



Telling admin on the board "nice dick tuck" after they are going out of the way to protect any identity you have left aftering crying to them is like....nevermind.... I'll let my dog Heavy show you who's your daddy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2013)

full range of motion training is superior to training with partial reps 

Are Partial Reps Better For Strength and Hypertrophy Than Full ROM? | Physical Living


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Telling admin on the board "nice dick tuck" after they are going out of the way to protect any identity you have left aftering crying to them is like....nevermind.... I'll let my dog Heavy show you who's your daddy.



This is the anything goes section and i was playing...People have said far worse things to me on here...In anything goes we can say whatever.


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You struggled to get 35 partial reps at 225lbs. I'm not worried. LOL!


That video was after doing high rep sets with 315 and 405...I can walk in the gym fresh and rep 225 for WAY MORE REPS!..............You still havent posted your video of you benching your body weight for reps yet...If you dont want to take the challenge just say so i wont care...I just enjoy good clean competition...It only improves me as a man win or lose.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> That video was after doing high rep sets with 315 and 405...I can walk in the gym fresh and rep 225 for WAY MORE REPS!..............You still havent posted your video of you benching your body weight for reps yet...If you dont want to take the challenge just say so i wont care...I just enjoy good clean competition...It only improves me as a man win or lose.


For the love of god, somebody post a tranny pic, I'm on my daughter's iPad...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> That video was after doing high rep sets with 315 and 405...I can walk in the gym fresh and rep 225 for WAY MORE REPS!..............You still havent posted your video of you benching your body weight for reps yet...If you dont want to take the challenge just say so i wont care...I just enjoy good clean competition...It only improves me as a man win or lose.



yu benched 405 but filmed 225 twice...bwahahahahahaaha


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> That video was after doing high rep sets with 315 and 405...I can walk in the gym fresh and rep 225 for WAY MORE REPS!..............You still havent posted your video of you benching your body weight for reps yet...If you dont want to take the challenge just say so i wont care...I just enjoy good clean competition...It only improves me as a man win or lose.



you are a bitch with tits..hope this helps


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2013)

Rednack said:


> For the love of god, somebody post a tranny pic, I'm on my daughter's iPad...



She obvi pays the bills serving handys at truck stops.... For once you get to play with a Ipad and not the public library computers...


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yu benched 405 but filmed 225 twice...bwahahahahahaaha


Are you saying i cant bench 405?...I have videos of it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

ok...post it up


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> Nice dick tuck heavy...No video?...I wrestled all my life and MMA so i can cut weight very fast and i can do 275-280 for more then 36 reps brother...The longer you wait to post your video the lighter i will get...lol


cutting weight for wrestling or fighting and cutting for BBing are 2 different things, just sayn. proceed with trolling


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

march 20th booby said he was 280 anyway...the lies just keep flowing


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ok...post it up


You really are a glutton for punishment...When i post a video of me doing 405 easily you will then cry FAKE PLATES!   LOL


----------



## Rednack (Mar 30, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> She obvi pays the bills serving handys at truck stops.... For once you get to play with a Ipad and not the public library computers...


Nice to know you sit around thinking about 10 yr. old girls giving out handys at your local truck stop urinal..

Anything else to want to tell us while you're tooting your little horn?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

nah...id be pretty impressed a guy with almost zero development and a bunch of fat could bench that much....when you start backing up your bullshit....youll get props from us


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> march 20th booby said he was 280 anyway...the lies just keep flowing


I compete in grappling tournaments all the time...I can be anywhere from 305 down to 275 within several weeks, i dont expect someone like you who has never competed as a professional athlete to understand or believe this.


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> nah...id be pretty impressed a guy with almost zero development and a bunch of fat could bench that much....when you start backing up your bullshit....youll get props from us


Lol at me having zero muscle developement...Im mostly muscle...I have backed up many of my claims and you continue to hate on me...405 is easy for me and i dont need props from you, you will continue to be a jealous hater no matter how many videos i post of me benching 405.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> I compete in grappling tournaments all the time...I can be anywhere from 305 down to 275 within several weeks, i dont expect someone like you who has never competed as a professional athlete to understand or believe this.


Sound like a snake charmer to me....


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2013)

Rednack said:


> Sound like a snake charmer to me....



Go practice the blood violin on your wrists.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

Booby said:


> Lol at me having zero muscle developement...Im mostly muscle...I have backed up many of my claims and you continue to hate on me...405 is easy for me and i dont need props from you, you will continue to be a jealous hater no matter how many videos i post of me benching 405.



so even though you claim you have it on video you refuse to post the proof...just like you refuse to post the proof you are 305 with abs...lying fat piece of hobo shit


----------



## Booby (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so even though you claim you have it on video you refuse to post the proof...just like you refuse to post the proof you are 305 with abs...lying fat piece of hobo shit


I like baiting fools like you so you talk more smack and then look even dumber when i own you again with proof...I can tell you this though...I wont be posting anymore videos or any type of proof in this anything goes section, i will only post my training videos and proof under the propper section from now on...This section is for trolling and i am into doing positive things...So keep stalking me and youll see videos of me benching baby weight like 405 easily and other great feats of strength videos...Im on this forum to learn and plan a cycle and share with positive members from now on...Im done with this troll thread.....PS. heavy never accepted my challenge or posted a video of his claim so im finished waisting time on anything goes. 
.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

and you have never accepted our challenge fatass...where is the pic of those abs at 305 you lying piece of shit big mouth motherfucer


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 30, 2013)

I love how Booby keeps talking about his pro MMA career but he had one fight and finished his career 0-1-0 then retired. What pro loses one fight then retires? Also, there is no record of you competing in grappling competitions.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> I love how Booby keeps talking about his pro MMA career but he had one fight and finished his career 0-1-0 then retired. What pro loses one fight then retires? Also, there is no record of you competing in grappling competitions.


now he is goin to say something stupid but claim he owned you


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

dude...is heavy gonna tell me how he warms up his fucking rotator cuffs or what??

fuck Im getting mad


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> dude...is heavy gonna tell me how he warms up his fucking rotator cuffs or what??
> 
> fuck Im getting mad


For warm ups I hold a 5lb weight and "windmill" one arm 5 rotations then I reverse the rotation 5 times then repeat twice again. I then do a lateral raise with each arm individually still holding the weight 5 times. Then I do rotator cuff rotations with my elbows straight out to my side shoulder height. Then I do a series of outside rotations that engage my rear delt. Kind of hard to explain in text. LOL!​


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2013)

anybody ever do 6 ways? they are hard...I also like Bradford presses


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> For warm ups I hold a 5lb weight and "windmill" one arm 5 rotations then I reverse the rotation 5 times then repeat twice again. I then do a lateral raise with each arm individually still holding the weight 5 times. Then I do rotator cuff rotations with my elbows straight out to my side shoulder height. Then I do a series of outside rotations that engage my rear delt. Kind of hard to explain in text. LOL!​




no...I got that....and had visions of grabbing the pink dumbells from the other part of the gym to do these like a BOSS in the main weight room

it should be quite a sight....Im gonna do this tomorrow


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> anybody ever do 6 ways? they are hard...I also like Bradford presses



No but my roommate In college last name was Bradford. And we got snowed in one winter break. We had the three ladies next store come over for vodka and indoor skiing. We had a 5 way, which sucked cause i over did the white and was working with 3/4 of a boner for most of the night. And my roommate tried to grab my cock. Which made the remaining tenure with him slightly ackward.


----------

